# ohhhh boy i got one.



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

took the plunge and got a airbrush.
lots of small parts on that sucker lol.
with any luck i will figure the thing out.:redface:


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Kimber, you've gotaa let me in on one or three of thse new style plugs you'll be makin!
Air brush, oh baby look out, Philly Jack


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i was playing with it and its not so easy to do.
i got one done and will try to post a pick today.
nothing crazy yet just pearl color paints.


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Cool really versatile stuff.just got my son a airbrush kit for Christmas he goes thru the cans of propel so fast I had to order Badger air compressor cant wait to work on my plugs with it


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i just got back from trying to get a compressor and was not happy with the badger one for as much money as thay want.
i went to home depot and got a air scout for $90 and it s a bit large but it has a regulator on it and i can use it to run air tools fill the pool toys and car tires.
it hooks rite up to the air brush with out having to buy any other parts.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Just be sure to put a in-line moisture filter on it. I used to airbrush in our portrait studio and water condensation is a killer in air compressors. Will really make your brush squirlley


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Smitty

Just checked this thread again, and Im' having problems with my Badger thought the air flow would be smoother how is it with the air scout?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

i had the same problem with the propel the can was frezing up.
with the compresser its great even floe and i can change the psi on it for doing diffrent things like misting our the plug with a clear color or low psi for spots..

well worth the money.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, anything new to show us?


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

basstardo said:


> Well, anything new to show us?


lol


----------



## Captain_Dave (Oct 25, 2007)

Make sure that your air compressor has an air tank. Many airbrush compressors don't. Also the most important thing to remember in airbrushing is keep it clean. Make sure you know how to completely disassemble, clean, and reassemble it with out damaging the needle or the spray regulator. What model airbrush did you get? and are you using water based paints? If so Lowe’s sells a product called krud kutter, it has got to be the best general purpose cleaner available. After air brushing, I usually disassemble my airbrushes and let the parts soak in this stuff for 20 - 30 minutes then rinse thoroughly with clean water, those wire mesh baskets that you can get for your sink strainers work well for this. 

Just remember keep it clean, if you have problems it is usually from paint buildup inside the airbrush.

Hope this helps... 
Write me if you have any questions.

Dave


----------



## smitty919 (Feb 16, 2007)

good tip thanks dave


----------

